# PlayStation Plus: Weiterhin keine Day-One-Releases für Premium-Titel



## Khaddel (26. September 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PlayStation Plus: Weiterhin keine Day-One-Releases für Premium-Titel* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *PlayStation Plus: Weiterhin keine Day-One-Releases für Premium-Titel*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## CheaterBohlen (26. September 2022)

Mit der Strategie werden sie Microsoft aber nicht das Wasser reichen können.


----------



## Garfield1980 (26. September 2022)

CheaterBohlen schrieb:


> Mit der Strategie werden sie Microsoft aber nicht das Wasser reichen können.


Muss Sony auch nicht, so lange man mit der Strategie sehr erfolgreich und vor Microsoft ist.


----------



## Silenqua (27. September 2022)

Angesichts meines riesigen Pile of Shame, kn ich leicht warten bis sie ins Abo kommen


----------



## BekBoss (27. September 2022)

So lang so viele gute Spiele kommen können sie weiter hin Geld dafür verlangen. 
Game Pass habe ich mittlerweile meine Strategie ändern müssen. Nur noch Dezember Abonnieren und alles was rauskam und mich interessiert durchspielen und wieder Kündigen. Sorry bei so wenigen perlen. Und für gute Spiele wie  Elden Ring und co muss ich ja trotzdem Geld ausgeben. Das Thema Abo ist für mich somit in den zweiten Rang gerutscht. Erst Gute Blockbuster, danach Abo-Service. Somit PS vor Xbox.


----------



## Datalus (27. September 2022)

Ich habe die Xbox nur wegen des GP, und die PS5 verkauft. Nutze den GP oft auch nur zum Ausprobieren, und kaufe die Spiele bei Gefallen für PC


----------



## Garfield1980 (27. September 2022)

Datalus schrieb:


> Ich habe die Xbox nur wegen des GP, und die PS5 verkauft. Nutze den GP oft auch nur zum Ausprobieren, und kaufe die Spiele bei Gefallen für PC


Warum holst du dir dann nicht gleich den Gamepass für PC?


----------



## LOX-TT (27. September 2022)

Mir egal, die Spiele die mir wichtig sind kauf ich eh releasenah Retail oder digital. Bin kein Fan von "Geiz ist geil" Mentalität und dem Gamepass


----------



## McTrevor (27. September 2022)

Datalus schrieb:


> Nutze den GP oft auch nur zum Ausprobieren, und kaufe die Spiele bei Gefallen für PC


Früher hat man für sowas Demos kostenlos gehabt. 
Ich wäre im übrigen vorsichtig, da viele Spiele mit der Unreal Engine auf den Konsolen besser laufen als auf selbst leistungsstarken PCs.


----------



## Datalus (27. September 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Warum holst du dir dann nicht gleich den Gamepass für PC?



Habe GPU, aber ich  bevorzuge meine Spiele DRM-frei auf GOG.


McTrevor schrieb:


> Früher hat man für sowas Demos kostenlos gehabt.
> Ich wäre im übrigen vorsichtig, da viele Spiele mit der Unreal Engine auf den Konsolen besser laufen als auf selbst leistungsstarken PCs.



Meist sind es Indies, die ich spiele. Und die laufen auf PC oft besser bzw. haben einen besseren Support.


----------



## auri6 (27. September 2022)

Das sehe ich genauso. Gute Spiele haben halt Ihren Preis und den bin ich auch bereit dafür zu bezahlen.

Beim Gamepass bleibt die Qualität zu 95% auf der Strecke.


CheaterBohlen schrieb:


> Mit der Strategie werden sie Microsoft aber nicht das Wasser reichen können.



Zu 100% wird die Playstation weiter ein großes Stück vor der XBOX bleiben.


----------



## auri6 (27. September 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Mir egal, die Spiele die mir wichtig sind kauf ich eh releasenah Retail oder digital. Bin kein Fan von "Geiz ist geil" Mentalität und dem Gamepass



Das sehe ich genauso. Mich kotzt das an. Wenn man ein gutes Spiel hat, kann man auch dafür gut zahlen. 
Ist ja nicht so, als wenn da nicht jahrelange Produktionszeit drinsteckt.

Alle wollen nur noch billig billig billig.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (27. September 2022)

Gute Spiele kaufe ich. Da brauche ich kein dämliches Abo. Nur hatte Sony schon sehr lange nichts mehr zu bieten was mich interessiert hat.



auri6 schrieb:


> Zu 100% wird die Playstation weiter ein großes Stück vor der XBOX bleiben.


Nach den Konsolenverkäufen mag das so sein. Allerdings sollte mittlerweile ja mal jedem klar sein dass die reinen Konsolenverkäufe für MS keine große Rolle mehr spielen. Da geht es nur noch um aktive User. Egal ob auf Konsole, PC oder per Streaming.
Selbst wenn ich diesem ganzen Abomist irgendwas abgewinnen könnte würde meine Wahl wohl ganz klar auf den Gamepass fallen. Durch die Übernahmen der letzten Jahre ist MS mittlerweile in einer deutlich besseren Position. Man sieht ja schon an dem rumgejammer wegen CoD dass die Verantwortlichen bei Sony langsam ins schwitzen kommen.


----------



## Datalus (27. September 2022)

auri6 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genauso. Mich kotzt das an. Wenn man ein gutes Spiel hat, kann man auch dafür gut zahlen.
> Ist ja nicht so, als wenn da nicht jahrelange Produktionszeit drinsteckt.
> 
> Alle wollen nur noch billig billig billig.



Es ist ja nicht so, dass man den Game Pass geschenkt bekommt. Hätte aber nichts dagegen 

Bei Sony bekommt man ebenso viele AAA-Titel im Abo. Der Unterschied ist lediglich die Aktualität.


----------



## CheaterBohlen (27. September 2022)

auri6 schrieb:


> Zu 100% wird die Playstation weiter ein großes Stück vor der XBOX bleiben.


Was Exklusiv Titel angeht ja, aber Fakt ist dass der GP attraktiver ist und zu Recht mehr Abonnenten hat als PS Plus Premium


----------



## Garfield1980 (27. September 2022)

CheaterBohlen schrieb:


> Was Exklusiv Titel angeht ja, aber Fakt ist dass der GP attraktiver ist und zu Recht mehr Abonnenten hat als PS Plus Premium


Man muss schon die Zahlen für Extra und Premium zusammenzählen, da beide in Richtung Gamepass gehen (lediglich Essential kann man weglassen). Und da gibt es keine offiziellen Zahlen, auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass man an den Gamepass rankommt.

Ich persönlich fand den Gamepass dieses Jahr extrem schwach was neue Spiele betrifft. Hat sich für mich nicht wirklich gelohnt und bin schon ziemlich enttäuscht.


----------



## McTrevor (27. September 2022)

Ich kaufe etwa drei Spiele im Jahr und die im Sale. Kein Abo der Welt kann da mithalten.


----------



## CheaterBohlen (27. September 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich fand den Gamepass dieses Jahr extrem schwach was neue Spiele betrifft. Hat sich für mich nicht wirklich gelohnt und bin schon ziemlich enttäuscht.


Wurde ja auch gefühlt alles auf 2023 verschoben, also kein Wunder eigentlich.


----------



## auri6 (28. September 2022)

CheaterBohlen schrieb:


> Was Exklusiv Titel angeht ja, aber Fakt ist dass der GP attraktiver ist und zu Recht mehr Abonnenten hat als PS Plus Premium



PS Plus ist für mich nur eine Zugabe. 
Was zählt sind die Sony Exclusives und die Qualität der Games ist so gut, da wird MS niemals auch nur ansatzweise mithalten können.

Klasse statt Masse ist das was zählt und Qualität wird sich immer durchsetzen.


Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Man muss schon die Zahlen für Extra und Premium zusammenzählen, da beide in Richtung Gamepass gehen (lediglich Essential kann man weglassen). Und da gibt es keine offiziellen Zahlen, auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass man an den Gamepass rankommt.
> 
> Ich persönlich fand den Gamepass dieses Jahr extrem schwach was neue Spiele betrifft. Hat sich für mich nicht wirklich gelohnt und bin schon ziemlich enttäuscht.



Ich habe schon von vielen gehört, dass Sie den Gamepass kaum nutzen, da die Qualität der Games meistens mau ist und man schnell überreizt wird vom Überangebot. 
Viele fangen ein Game nur an , spielen es für 5 Minuten sowie das nächste dann auch und letztendlich wird kaum ein Game im Gamepass richtig gezockt. 
Habe das schon oft gelesen und gehört von 2-3 Bekannten.


----------



## Datalus (28. September 2022)

Mich reizen die Sony-1st-Party-Spielen überhaupt nicht. Da ist für mich zu wenig Gameplay-Substanz drin. Nintendo ist da auf einem ganz anderen Level, und das wenige, das von MS kommt, gefällt mir oft auch besser. Aber klar, das ist eine Geschmacksfrage, und dadurch können sich die drei Hersteller gut voneinander unterscheiden.

Richtig interessant wird der Game Pass erst wieder im nächsten Jahr. Aber es erscheinen regelmäßig sehr gute Indies, die ich gerne spiele und ausprobiere.


----------



## CheaterBohlen (28. September 2022)

auri6 schrieb:


> PS Plus ist für mich nur eine Zugabe.
> Was zählt sind die Sony Exclusives und die Qualität der Games ist so gut, da wird MS niemals auch nur ansatzweise mithalten können.
> 
> Klasse statt Masse ist das was zählt und Qualität wird sich immer durchsetzen.


Ich hab ja auch nicht von den exklusiven Spielen an sich gesprochen, sondern Game Pass & Playstation Plus Premium gegenüber gestellt. Das Sony bessere exklusiv Spiele macht, weiß doch jeder Hanswurst. 
Obwohl es auch da Ausnahmen gibt...Forza = besser als Gran Turismo / Gears = cooler als Killzone aber das ist Geschmackssache. 
Der Game Pass ist trotzdem attraktiver und übersichtlicher gestaltet. Auf ruckelnde PS1 Games und ein zwei gute PS4 Spiele kann ich verzichten sorry


----------



## auri6 (29. September 2022)

Datalus schrieb:


> Mich reizen die Sony-1st-Party-Spielen überhaupt nicht. Da ist für mich zu wenig Gameplay-Substanz drin. Nintendo ist da auf einem ganz anderen Level, und das wenige, das von MS kommt, gefällt mir oft auch besser. Aber klar, das ist eine Geschmacksfrage, und dadurch können sich die drei Hersteller gut voneinander unterscheiden.
> 
> Richtig interessant wird der Game Pass erst wieder im nächsten Jahr. Aber es erscheinen regelmäßig sehr gute Indies, die ich gerne spiele und ausprobiere.



Also sorry, wenn Du behauptest bei den Sony 1st Party Spielen wäre zu wenig Gameplay-Substanz drin, dann hast Du die entweder gar nicht gespielt oder (nicht als Beleidigung sehen) keine Ahnung davon.


----------



## Datalus (29. September 2022)

auri6 schrieb:


> Also sorry, wenn Du behauptest bei den Sony 1st Party Spielen wäre zu wenig Gameplay-Substanz drin, dann hast Du die entweder gar nicht gespielt oder (nicht als Beleidigung sehen) keine Ahnung davon.




Ich habe einige 1st-Party-Spiele gespielt, und bis auf Sackboy hat mir keins davon übermäßig gefallen. Viele Spiele finde ich zu sehr auf Story ausgerichtet, weniger Fokus auf Gameplay. Da ist meiner Meinung nach Nintendo einfach besser.

Deine Aussage könnte man auch in die andere Richtung deuten, wenn du das Gameplay so toll findest.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (29. September 2022)

auri6 schrieb:


> Was zählt sind die Sony Exclusives und die Qualität der Games ist so gut, da wird MS niemals auch nur ansatzweise mithalten können.
> 
> Klasse statt Masse ist das was zählt und Qualität wird sich immer durchsetzen.


Qualität ist bei Games allerdings auch relativ.
Für mich waren die Sony 1st Party Titel der letzten Jahre auch nichts. Sie haben sich halt sehr auf Action Adventures eingeschossen. Was ich zwar nicht ablehne aber die Spiele die da kamen fand ich auch nicht gut oder interessant. Die größten Hits waren da für mich eher die 2nd und 3rd Party (Zeit) Exklusivtitel. Daran wird sich in naher Zukunft wohl auch nichts ändern wenn ich mir die bisher angekündigten Spiele ansehe.


----------



## auri6 (29. September 2022)

Datalus schrieb:


> Ich habe einige 1st-Party-Spiele gespielt, und bis auf Sackboy hat mir keins davon übermäßig gefallen. Viele Spiele finde ich zu sehr auf Story ausgerichtet, weniger Fokus auf Gameplay. Da ist meiner Meinung nach Nintendo einfach besser.
> 
> Deine Aussage könnte man auch in die andere Richtung deuten, wenn du das Gameplay so toll findest.



Okay das macht mich allerdings sprachlos 


TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Qualität ist bei Games allerdings auch relativ.
> Für mich waren die Sony 1st Party Titel der letzten Jahre auch nichts. Sie haben sich halt sehr auf Action Adventures eingeschossen. Was ich zwar nicht ablehne aber die Spiele die da kamen fand ich auch nicht gut oder interessant. Die größten Hits waren da für mich eher die 2nd und 3rd Party (Zeit) Exklusivtitel. Daran wird sich in naher Zukunft wohl auch nichts ändern wenn ich mir die bisher angekündigten Spiele ansehe.



Wenn jemandem das Thema oder die Storyline nicht gefällt, ist es noch nachvollziehbar, aber zu behaupten die Sony 1st Titel hätten kein gutes Gameplay ist schon grotesk.


Datalus schrieb:


> Ich habe einige 1st-Party-Spiele gespielt, und bis auf Sackboy hat mir keins davon übermäßig gefallen. Viele Spiele finde ich zu sehr auf Story ausgerichtet, weniger Fokus auf Gameplay. Da ist meiner Meinung nach Nintendo einfach besser.
> 
> Deine Aussage könnte man auch in die andere Richtung deuten, wenn du das Gameplay so toll findest.



Auch wenn ich dem in keinster Weise zustimmen kann, so weiß ich dann doch eines, bei Nintendo gibt es quasi keine Story in den Games (ausgenommen Zelda) .


----------



## Datalus (29. September 2022)

auri6 schrieb:


> Okay das macht mich allerdings sprachlos
> 
> 
> Wenn jemandem das Thema oder die Storyline nicht gefällt, ist es noch nachvollziehbar, aber zu behaupten die Sony 1st Titel hätten kein gutes Gameplay ist schon grotesk.
> ...



Das stimmt so nicht. Auch Nintendo hat einige Spiele mit toller Story.


----------



## auri6 (29. September 2022)

Datalus schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Auch Nintendo hat einige Spiele mit toller Story.



Mir fallen ehrlich gesagt keine ein.


----------



## Garfield1980 (29. September 2022)

auri6 schrieb:


> Mir fallen ehrlich gesagt keine ein.


Mir nur zwei Spielreihen, Xenoblade Chronicle und Fire Enblem.


----------



## McTrevor (29. September 2022)

Hallo? Wii Sports schon vergessen?


----------



## TheRattlesnake (29. September 2022)

auri6 schrieb:


> Wenn jemandem das Thema oder die Storyline nicht gefällt, ist es noch nachvollziehbar, aber zu behaupten die Sony 1st Titel hätten kein gutes Gameplay ist schon grotesk.


Bewertet halt auch jeder anders. 
Nach meinen paar Stunden in Last of Us oder Horizon würde ich das Gameplay zwar nicht kritisieren aber es ist auch nicht so dass es aus der Masse heraussticht. Durchschnitt halt.


----------



## auri6 (30. September 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Bewertet halt auch jeder anders.
> Nach meinen paar Stunden in Last of Us oder Horizon würde ich das Gameplay zwar nicht kritisieren aber es ist auch nicht so dass es aus der Masse heraussticht. Durchschnitt halt.



Das bewertet jeder anders, da hast du Recht.

Ich würde zum Beispiel das Gameplay von Zelda oder Mario Titeln auch als Durchschnitt betiteln und hatte nach 2 Stunden schon keine Lust mehr.


----------



## FeralKid (17. November 2022)

auri6 schrieb:


> Also sorry, wenn Du behauptest bei den Sony 1st Party Spielen wäre zu wenig Gameplay-Substanz drin, dann hast Du die entweder gar nicht gespielt oder (nicht als Beleidigung sehen) keine Ahnung davon.


Habe einige von denen gespielt und behaupte das gleiche. Gameplay ist dort eher so meh, es wird stattdessen Wert gelegt auf filmreife zwischensequenzen, Story-Telling und inszenierung. Wers mag, schön und gut, aber zu behaupten, dass Gameplay stünde dort im Fokus wäre falsch. Aktuell schaue ich Gow Ragnarök im let's play. Das Gameplay ist so langweilig und monoton, dass man droht einzuschlafen. Daher spult man gerne schnell vor zur nächsten zwischensequenz. Symptomatisch für Sonytitel.


----------



## ElvisMozart (17. November 2022)

Japp ... man bekommt 90+ Meta-Wertungen mit langweiligem und monotonem Gameplay. So wird's wohl sein 


Wieso gräbst du eig. die ganzen alten Threads wieder aus? 


TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Bewertet halt auch jeder anders.
> Nach meinen paar Stunden in Last of Us oder Horizon würde ich das Gameplay zwar nicht kritisieren aber es ist auch nicht so dass es aus der Masse heraussticht. Durchschnitt halt.


Also gerade Part 2 zählt für mich, gameplaytechnisch, zu den besten Third-Person-Spielen überhaupt. 
Durchschnitt war das für mich nicht.


----------



## McTrevor (17. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Habe einige von denen gespielt und behaupte das gleiche. Gameplay ist dort eher so meh, es wird stattdessen Wert gelegt auf filmreife zwischensequenzen, Story-Telling und inszenierung. Wers mag, schön und gut, aber zu behaupten, dass Gameplay stünde dort im Fokus wäre falsch.



Gutes Gameplay und gute Inszenierung müssen sich nicht widersprechen. Und die Aussage zu bringen, wenn es ein Bloodborne gibt, ist schon sagenhaft frech und ignorant. Oder sollen wir uns konkret auf einfach falsch einigen?   



FeralKid schrieb:


> Aktuell schaue ich Gow Ragnarök im let's play. Das Gameplay ist so langweilig und monoton, dass man droht einzuschlafen. Daher spult man gerne schnell vor zur nächsten zwischensequenz. Symptomatisch für Sonytitel.


Es tut mir leid, aber wenn Du das Gameplay eines Spiels anhand von Lets Plays bewerten möchtest, hast Du das Medium Spiele nicht verstanden. Die Qualität des Gameplay eines Spiels definiert sich nicht dadurch wie interessant es für Dritte ist, dabei zu zu gucken. Alleine die Annahme ist haarsträubend. Beim Zuschauen wird etwas extrem viel schneller als repetitiv und monoton wahrgenommen als beim tatsächlichen Spielen. Die Dosierung kann komplett anders gewählt werden. Wenn ein Lets Play zur Bewertung eines Spiels ausreichen würde, sprichst Du Spielen defacto die Existenzberechtigung als eigenes Medium ab, denn die Erfahrung könnte dann ja durch ein Video emuliert werden. Ich denke wir sind uns daher einig, wie unglaublich falsch Deine Aussage hier ist. 

Ich habe Ragnarök nicht gespielt, aber das Kampfgameplay von GoW 2018 ist sensationell gut. Wenn man sich allerdings nur auf dem mittleren oder leichten Schwierigkeitsgrad mit Button Mashing duchwurstelt, wird man von der Tiefe des Gameplays mit den verschiedenen Kombos natürlich nichts mitbekommen. Falls man aber auf den höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden die Challenges (Muspelheim und Niflheim) und die Valkyrien angeht, wird man gezwungen, sich mit der Tiefe und Komplexität des Systems auseinander zu setzen (und es zu meistern). Das Prügeln wird in dem Fall zu einer Art sehr ästhetischem Ballett. Wenn man hier also einen Vorwurf machen will, wäre es der, dass der Default-Schwierigkeitsgrad etwas zu niedrig angesetzt wurde.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Habe einige von denen gespielt und behaupte das gleiche. Gameplay ist dort eher so meh, es wird stattdessen Wert gelegt auf filmreife zwischensequenzen, Story-Telling und inszenierung. Wers mag, schön und gut, aber zu behaupten, dass Gameplay stünde dort im Fokus wäre falsch. Aktuell schaue ich Gow Ragnarök im let's play. Das Gameplay ist so langweilig und monoton, dass man droht einzuschlafen. Daher spult man gerne schnell vor zur nächsten zwischensequenz. Symptomatisch für Sonytitel.


Weil Gears of War oder Halo soooo viel abwechslungsreicher sind ... nicht.

Und Forza (Horizon) mag ich zwar lieber als Gran Turismo, trotzdem ist das Ding ein stinknormales Rennspiel und keine Allerlegende Wollmilchsau.

Einzig der Flug-Simulator ist wirklich konkurenzlos, allerdings auch vom Gameplay kein Abwechslungsmonster sondern *Trommelwirbel* ne Flugsimulation


----------



## auri6 (17. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Habe einige von denen gespielt und behaupte das gleiche. Gameplay ist dort eher so meh, es wird stattdessen Wert gelegt auf filmreife zwischensequenzen, Story-Telling und inszenierung. Wers mag, schön und gut, aber zu behaupten, dass Gameplay stünde dort im Fokus wäre falsch. Aktuell schaue ich Gow Ragnarök im let's play. Das Gameplay ist so langweilig und monoton, dass man droht einzuschlafen. Daher spult man gerne schnell vor zur nächsten zwischensequenz. Symptomatisch für Sonytitel.



Sorry dann kann ich Deine Meinung nicht ernst nehmen. Lets Play schauen      und das Gameplay anhand dessen bewerten.


McTrevor schrieb:


> Gutes Gameplay und gute Inszenierung müssen sich nicht widersprechen. Und die Aussage zu bringen, wenn es ein Bloodborne gibt, ist schon sagenhaft frech und ignorant. Oder sollen wir uns konkret auf einfach falsch einigen?
> 
> 
> Es tut mir leid, aber wenn Du das Gameplay eines Spiels anhand von Lets Plays bewerten möchtest, hast Du das Medium Spiele nicht verstanden. Die Qualität des Gameplay eines Spiels definiert sich nicht dadurch wie interessant es für Dritte ist, dabei zu zu gucken. Alleine die Annahme ist haarsträubend. Beim Zuschauen wird etwas extrem viel schneller als repetitiv und monoton wahrgenommen als beim tatsächlichen Spielen. Die Dosierung kann komplett anders gewählt werden. Wenn ein Lets Play zur Bewertung eines Spiels ausreichen würde, sprichst Du Spielen defacto die Existenzberechtigung als eigenes Medium ab, denn die Erfahrung könnte dann ja durch ein Video emuliert werden. Ich denke wir sind uns daher einig, wie unglaublich falsch Deine Aussage hier ist.
> ...



Danke ! genau so ist es.


ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Japp ... man bekommt 90+ Meta-Wertungen mit langweiligem und monotonem Gameplay. So wird's wohl sein
> 
> 
> Wieso gräbst du eig. die ganzen alten Threads wieder aus?
> ...



AMEN


LOX-TT schrieb:


> Weil Gears of War oder Halo soooo viel abwechslungsreicher sind ... nicht.
> 
> Und Forza (Horizon) mag ich zwar lieber als Gran Turismo, trotzdem ist das Ding ein stinknormales Rennspiel und keine Allerlegende Wollmilchsau.
> 
> Einzig der Flug-Simulator ist wirklich konkurenzlos, allerdings auch vom Gameplay kein Abwechslungsmonster sondern *Trommelwirbel* ne Flugsimulation



Gott sei Dank, ich sehe es genauso.


----------



## ElvisMozart (17. November 2022)

Ich verstehe auch nicht, wie man bei Titeln mit 40+ Stunden-Spielzeit behaupten kann, dass der Fokus nicht auf dem Gameplay liege  

Auf die Spielzeit gesehen, machen die Zwischensequenzen nur einen kleinen Teil des Spiels aus.
Wenn das Gameplay kacke wäre, würden  selbst die besten Cutscenes niemanden dazu bringen, sich 40h lang mit nem Spiel zu beschäftigen


----------



## Garfield1980 (17. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Habe einige von denen gespielt und behaupte das gleiche. Gameplay ist dort eher so meh, es wird stattdessen Wert gelegt auf filmreife zwischensequenzen, Story-Telling und inszenierung. Wers mag, schön und gut, aber zu behaupten, dass Gameplay stünde dort im Fokus wäre falsch. Aktuell schaue ich Gow Ragnarök im let's play. Das Gameplay ist so langweilig und monoton, dass man droht einzuschlafen. Daher spult man gerne schnell vor zur nächsten zwischensequenz. Symptomatisch für Sonytitel.


Anhand von einem Let`s Play würde ich niemals das Gameplay eines Spiels bewerten. Man stelle sich nur vor, dass die Spielester so vorgehen würden XD God of War Raganrök hat eines der facettenreichsten Kampfsysteme die ich bisher erlebt habe, mit einem umfangreichen und vielseitigen Move System. Jede der drei Waffen spielt sich unterschiedlich. Die Kämpfe fühlen sich gut und wuchtig an. Ich spiele es auf dem mittleren Schwierigkeitsgrad und komme bereits dort ins schwitzen. Mir reinem Button Smashing kommt man nicht weit.

Aufgelockert wird das ganze durch erkunden und den vielen und abwechslungsreichen Umgebungs Rätseln, Sammelaufgaben, herausfinden wie man ans Ziel kommt, Klettereinlagen, gelegentlichen Story Sequenzen, etc..

Das Spiel hat eine Spielzeit von 40-50 Stunden von denen lediglich 3 Stunden Zwischensequenzen sind. Das Gameplay macht also den mit Abstand größten Teil des Spiels aus.

Was für Spiele findest du eigentlich gut, damit man sich ein Bild machen kann, was dir gefällt?


----------



## LOX-TT (17. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Was für Spiele findest du eigentlich gut, damit man sich ein Bild machen kann, was dir gefällt?


Alles was vom großen M gepublisht wird


----------



## Garfield1980 (17. November 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Alles was vom großen M gepublisht wird


Da sind aber auch Spiele dabei, denen man mangelnde Abwechslung vorwerfen könnte, wenn ich zum Beispiel an Gears of War, Halo oder Alan Wake denke. Bock machen die Spiele trotzdem, auch wenn ich von Infinite schwer enttäuscht war.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. November 2022)

Genau das hab ich ja weiter oben auch schon geschrieben


----------



## ElvisMozart (17. November 2022)

Wo bleibt eigentlich die Antwort von @FeralKid ?
Stimmt er jetzt somit zu, dass Gears, Halo und Co. genauso monoton und abwechslungsarm sind oder wollte er einfach nur trollen?  Wohl letzteres oder wieso gräbt man sonst so ein altes Topic wieder aus?


----------



## Datalus (17. November 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Wo bleibt eigentlich die Antwort von @FeralKid ?
> Stimmt er jetzt somit zu, dass Gears, Halo und Co. genauso monoton und abwechslungsarm sind oder wollte er einfach nur trollen?  Wohl letzteres oder wieso gräbt man sonst so ein altes Topic wieder aus?



Klar, die haben ebenso ein belangloses Gameplay wie 90% der AAA-Titel. Das ist alles mehr oder weniger Einheitsbrei mit anderer Inszenierung.


----------



## FeralKid (17. November 2022)

Datalus schrieb:


> Klar, die haben ebenso ein belangloses Gameplay wie 90% der AAA-Titel. Das ist alles mehr oder weniger Einheitsbrei mit anderer Inszenierung.


Naja, ein bisschen mehr Skills braucht man bei Gears oder Halo schon, als bspw bei TLOU oder GoW.
Das sind ja schließlich Games, die man auch competitive und im eSports Bereich zockt. Gameplay hat da schon einen gewissen Stellenwert, muss man sagen.


----------



## ElvisMozart (17. November 2022)

Jupp ...scheint ja wohl doch letzteres der Fall zu sein 

Aber schade, dass God of War nicht im eSport-Bereich anzutreffen ist!
Ist halt so, wenn das Gameplay keinen gewissen Stellenwert hat. Kann man nichts machen.
From Software hat leider das selbe Problem. Die sollten sich auch mal mehr auf das Gameplay konzentrieren. Die findet man leider auch nicht im eSport-Bereich.


----------



## FeralKid (17. November 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Jupp ...scheint ja wohl doch letzteres der Fall zu sein
> 
> Aber schade, dass God of War nicht im eSport-Bereich anzutreffen ist!
> Ist halt so, wenn das Gameplay keinen gewissen Stellenwert hat. Kann man nichts machen.
> From Software hat leider das selbe Problem. Die sollten sich auch mal mehr auf das Gameplay konzentrieren. Die findet man leider auch nicht im eSport-Bereich.


Sollen die halt mal einen Shooter entwickeln, wenn sie da mitmischen wollen. Gibt aber ja auch noch anderes Genres, wo GamePlay eine wichtigere Rolle spielt als bei Action Adventures. Das liegt wohl in der Natur der Sache.


----------



## ElvisMozart (17. November 2022)

Deine Argumente machen teils einfach keinen Sinn
Mehr Skill, weil eSport!? Was ist denn das für eine Begründung? Das macht keinen Sinn ... vor allem, wenn man das Argument bei einen SINGLEPLAYER bringt. Merkste selbst, oder? 
Dann kommt noch dazu, dass Last of Us eben doch im eSport-Bereich gezockt wird. Zudem ist ein Nachfolger in Entwicklung. Sind das deine sogenannten "Fakten", mit denen du immer prahlst?  
Ist das Gameplay von LoU jetzt eigentlich doch gut? Es wird ja im eSport-Bereich gezockt. Müsste ja, laut deiner Argumentation 

Bietet Gran Turismo dann eig. besseres Gameplay als Forza? Das ist nämlich deutlich erfolgreicher im eSport-Bereich unterwegs 

Und nein, man muss keinen Shooter entwickeln um da mitspielen zu können (btw hat man Bungie gekauft, nur so nebenbei erwähnt).
Wie gesagt, ist GT erfolgreich im eSport-Bereich unterwegs. Mit MLB-The Show hat man quasi, das Baseball-Pendant von Fifa und Madden. 

Einfach mal akzeptieren, dass man ein Troll ist


----------



## Yosh1907 (17. November 2022)

Sehr gut Sony. Seitdem Gamepass haben die MS Spiele deutlich an Qualität verloren. Kein Wunder wenn das so viele Leute fürn Euro abonnieren. Halo und GOW sind meilenweit von dem was die Spiele zu Xbox 360 Zeiten waren entfernt.
Von Fable braucht man gar nicht erst anfangen. Die einzige Reihe die immer noch hochwertige Qualität bietet ist Forza. 

Den Rest der Mainstream tauglichen Games hat man ordentlich gegen die Wand gefahren. 

Ergo nein Sony, bitte kein Gamepass kopieren und den Output an fantastischen Spielen weiterhin so hoch halten.


----------



## FeralKid (17. November 2022)

Yosh1907 schrieb:


> Sehr gut Sony. Seitdem Gamepass haben die MS Spiele deutlich an Qualität verloren. Kein Wunder wenn das so viele Leute fürn Euro abonnieren. Halo und GOW sind meilenweit von dem was die Spiele zu Xbox 360 Zeiten waren entfernt.
> Von Fable braucht man gar nicht erst anfangen. Die einzige Reihe die immer noch hochwertige Qualität bietet ist Forza.
> 
> Den Rest der Mainstream tauglichen Games hat man ordentlich gegen die Wand gefahren.
> ...



Woher nimmst du nur all dieses wirre Zeug?
In 2021 hat Microsoft einen neuen Metacritic Rekord aufgestellt, mit 6 (!) Spielreleases (Halo Infinite, AoE4, Deathloop, Psychonauts 2, Forza Horizon 5 und dem Flugsimulator) und einer durchschnittlichen Wertung von knapp 88%. Das ist Qualität.









						Microsoft was Metacritic’s highest-rated publisher in 2021, with the largest average score ever | VGC
					

The publisher beat out Sony…




					www.videogameschronicle.com
				




Das muss sony erstmal nachmachen. Und vor allem sollten die überhaupt mal wieder ein paar relevante Spiele ankündigen... Gerne zur abwechslung mal mit anständigem Gameplay und nicht bloß wieder das nächste Action Adventure nach Ubi 08/15 Formel.

Gears und Halo sind heutzutage zudem noch erfolgreicher als zu 360 Zeiten.

Auch deinen fragwürdigen Punkt aus dem anderen Thread konnte ich prüfen. Gemäß der Best4Plannung I 2022 (das ist die größte und represantativste Marktmedia Studie, die es hierzulande gibt) verfügen Playstation-Spieler gegenüber Xbox-Spielern sowohl über das geringere Einkommen, als auch über das geringere Bildungsniveau. Sie sind allerdings auch tendenziell etwas jünger, was das Gefälle erklärt. Logisch und passt ja auch.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (17. November 2022)

Du wiederholst immer nur die selben Sachen. Außerdem sowas was der sagt löst bei dir direkt einen Beißreflex aus und du springst direkt darauf an. 
Und von den sechs aufgeführten Spielen kamen zwei auch auf der Sony Konsole raus wobei eins davon sogar Exklusiv 2021 rauskam und bei beiden hatte MS überhaupt nichts an den Spielen am Hut weil die vor den ganzen Übernahmen mit der Entwicklung begonnen wurden.  MS hat nur das Endprodukt abgestaubt.


----------



## FeralKid (17. November 2022)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Du wiederholst immer nur die selben Sachen. Außerdem sowas was der sagt löst bei dir direkt einen Beißreflex aus und du springst direkt darauf an.
> Und von den sechs aufgeführten Spielen kamen zwei auch auf der Sony Konsole raus wobei eins davon sogar Exklusiv 2021 rauskam und bei beiden hatte MS überhaupt nichts an den Spielen am Hut weil die vor den ganzen Übernahmen mit der Entwicklung begonnen wurden.  MS hat nur das Endprodukt abgestaubt.



Klar, muss ja wenigstens einer hier bei der Wahrheit bleiben. Dich juckt es ja nicht, wenn solche Märchen geschrieben werden, solange es nur immer schön gegen MS oder die XBox geht. Mehr willst du doch garnicht wissen, egal wie fernab der Realität es ist. Zudem springst du selbst immer wieder auf die gleichen Themen an.

Und natürlich hat MS zum Teil die Lorbeeren einkassiert, für Spiele und Studios, die sie gerade erst übernommen haben. Na und? Ist doch deren gutes Recht. Dann haben sie eben geschickt eingekauft. Muss man ja auch erstmal hinkriegen.

Den Metacritic-Rekord macht ihnen dennoch so schnell keiner strittig.


----------



## Garfield1980 (17. November 2022)

Relevante Spiele ist aber auch wieder Geschmackssache. Nur weil einem die Spiele nicht zusagen, sind sie nicht relevant.


----------



## FeralKid (17. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Relevante Spiele ist aber auch wieder Geschmackssache. Nur weil einem die Spiele nicht zusagen, sind sie nicht relevant.


Wolltest du nicht God of War spielen gehen? Und jetzt schon wieder da? Macht doch tatsächlich wenig bock...

Beim ersten war das lets play irgendwie noch unterhaltsamer. Da war das setting auch noch neu. Der neue Teil ist irgendwie zäh geworden, also insbesondere das Gameplay. Die Handlung ist (bis jetzt) noch halbwegs interessant.


----------



## Garfield1980 (17. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Wolltest du nicht God of War spielen gehen? Und jetzt schon wieder da? Macht doch tatsächlich wenig bock...
> 
> Beim ersten war das lets play irgendwie noch unterhaltsamer. Da war das setting auch noch neu. Der neue Teil ist irgendwie zäh geworden, also insbesondere das Gameplay. Die Handlung ist (bis jetzt) noch halbwegs interessant.


Ich mache nach 2 Stunden eine Pause für einen Snack.


----------



## FeralKid (17. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Ich mache nach 2 Stunden eine Pause für einen Snack.


Na, dann. Guten Appetit


----------



## ElvisMozart (18. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Woher nimmst du nur all dieses wirre Zeug?
> In 2021 hat Microsoft einen neuen Metacritic Rekord aufgestellt, mit 6 (!) Spielreleases (Halo Infinite, AoE4, Deathloop, Psychonauts 2, Forza Horizon 5 und dem Flugsimulator) und einer durchschnittlichen Wertung von knapp 88%. Das ist Qualität.


87,4% sind gerundet aber 87% und nicht 88%
Bitte nicht schummeln und bei den Fakten bleiben 



FeralKid schrieb:


> Das muss sony erstmal nachmachen. Und vor allem sollten die überhaupt mal wieder ein paar relevante Spiele ankündigen... Gerne zur abwechslung mal mit anständigem Gameplay und nicht bloß wieder das nächste Action Adventure nach Ubi 08/15 Formel.


Also über Qualität brauch man sich da jetzt nicht beschweren. Da wurde man in den letzten Jahren immer wieder mit Titeln im 90er-Bereich versorgt. Aber ich seh schon, der Stachel sitzt tief 



FeralKid schrieb:


> Beim ersten war das lets play irgendwie noch unterhaltsamer. Da war das setting auch noch neu. Der neue Teil ist irgendwie zäh geworden, also insbesondere das Gameplay. Die Handlung ist (bis jetzt) noch halbwegs interessant.


Wie kommst du eig. mit dem Fakt zurecht, dass Last of Us und GoW  nen besseren Metascore haben, als alle Microsoft-Spiele, die in den letzten 15 jahren erschienen sind?  Da bekommst doch sicherlich Schaum vorm Mund 
Btw. hat LoU jetzt eig. gutes Gameplay. Deine Aussagen sind da nicht ganz eindeutig? 


@GoW Gameplay
Ich frag mich, wie man das Gameplay eines Spiels bewerten kann, wenn man es nicht mal selbst gespielt hat?
Dazu  es auch noch als "zäh" bewerten kann, ohne es über einen längeren Zeitraum gezockt zu haben. Zum Glück bist du kein Spieletester


----------



## FeralKid (18. November 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> 87,4% sind gerundet aber 87% und nicht 88%
> Bitte nicht schummeln und bei den Fakten bleiben
> 
> 
> ...



Ich komme sehr gut zurecht, danke der Nachfrage.
An Fakten sollte auch keinesfalls geschummelt werden und ob 87,4% oder ca. 88% Fakt ist und bleibt, dass der aktuell Metacritic Rekord bei MS liegt und Sony gerne versuchen kann ihn zu knacken es bislang jedoch nicht gelungen ist.

Das LoU und GoW Top Wertungen haben ist mir bewusst und sei den Spielen bzw Spielern auch total gegönnt. Die MS IP Skyrim (MS) hatte bspw bei Release 96% Metacritic, also sogar noch etwas höher als die Sony Reihen, die auf Augenhöhe bspw mit Forza Horizon liegen. Auch Halo war früher immer im klaren 90er Bereich, aber man kann das Rad nicht immer neu Erfinden und so ist es auch ok, dass diese Reihe, wie bspw auch Gears zuletzt knapp die 90 verfehlt hat, so wie umgekehrt auch tlou remake, Ghost of thushima, Horizoniforbidden west oder spiderman keine 90er Titel sind, aber dennoch sehr gute Spiele, so wie eben auch die großen Blockbuster von Microsoft das sind.
Mit dem drögen Gameplay so einiger Action Adventures werde ich mich dennoch nicht anfreunden, aber so ist nunmal mein persönlicher Geschmack. Wer freude mit solchen Spielen hat, dem sei sie sehr gegönnt.

Und wenn ich mir so anschaue welch namenhafte IPs derzeit bei Microsoft in der Mache sind, von absolut erstklassigen Studios, dann mache ich mir da auch in Zukunft über hervorragende Games gar keine Sorgen. Bei Sony wird man jetzt abwarten müssen, was da in Zukunft kommt. Neuankündigungen sind sehr lange her und die größeren Studios dort hatten erst kürzlich releases. Da scheint jetzt wieder eine dürreperiode anzustehen, aber genau wissen wir das erst, wenn sie endlich mal wieder eine Show veranstalten. Bin gespannt wann das passiert und welches Studio dann woran arbeitet. Ist im Moment irgendwie eine Blackbox dort. Dabei haben sie in der Vergangenheit immer sehr früh angekündigt. Scheint, als setzen sie jetzt erstmal auf Third Party Games für die nächste Zeit.


----------



## McTrevor (18. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Und natürlich hat MS zum Teil die Lorbeeren einkassiert, für Spiele und Studios, die sie gerade erst übernommen haben. Na und? Ist doch deren gutes Recht. Dann haben sie eben geschickt eingekauft. Muss man ja auch erstmal hinkriegen.


Dann stell doch aber bitte mit Geld um sich werfen nicht so als die große strategische Leistung dar. Wenn ich mir ein Auto kaufe, lasse ich mich auch nicht persönlich für die gelungene Ingenieurs-Leistung loben. 🙄

edit:


FeralKid schrieb:


> Die MS IP Skyrim (MS) hatte bspw bei Release 96% Metacritic


Jung, also langsam wird es peinlich, was Du auf Dich nimmst um den MS-Pullermann auch noch ein paar mm länger erscheinen zu lassen.


----------



## FeralKid (18. November 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Dann stell doch aber bitte mit Geld um sich werfen nicht so als die große strategische Leistung dar. Wenn ich mir ein Auto kaufe, lasse ich mich auch nicht persönlich für die gelungene Ingenieurs-Leistung loben. 🙄
> 
> edit:
> 
> Jung, also langsam wird es peinlich, was Du auf Dich nimmst um den MS-Pullermann auch noch ein paar mm länger erscheinen zu lassen.



Warum denn über dieses Abwiegeln und relativeren? Wie man zum dem Rekord gekommen ist, ist die eine Sache, das man in hält die andere. Aber wer hat, der kann. Das war nie anders.

Bezogen darauf wie schwach und auch inhaltlich falsch die Aussage dieses Users war, jedoch genau der richtige Faktencheck.


----------



## ElvisMozart (18. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Das LoU und GoW Top Wertungen haben ist mir bewusst und sei den Spielen bzw Spielern auch total gegönnt. Die MS IP Skyrim (MS) hatte bspw bei Release 96% Metacritic, also sogar noch etwas höher als die Sony Reihen, die auf Augenhöhe bspw mit Forza Horizon liegen.


lol ... hast du jetzt ernsthaft Skyrim ausgepackt? 
Ein Spiel mit dem Microsoft nichts am Hut hatte?
Dazu ist die Aussage "etwas höher als die Sony-Reihen" falsch. Ein Skyrim hat keinen höheren Score als Uncharted 2.
Den 96er Score hatte das Spiel auch nur auf der Xbox 360. Die PC und PS3-Version ziehen den Schnitt nochmal runter.


FeralKid schrieb:


> Mit dem drögen Gameplay so einiger Action Adventures werde ich mich dennoch nicht anfreunden, aber so ist nunmal mein persönlicher Geschmack. Wer freude mit solchen Spielen hat, dem sei sie sehr gegönnt.


Das Gameplay hat doch nur indirekt was mit dem Genre zu tun. Vorallem wenn man alles unter einen Hut packt 
Third-Person-Shooter(Uncharted) != Hack'n'Slay(GoW), obwohl beide im Prinzip Action Adventure sind.
Spiderman und Forza Horizon sind beide Open-World-Games. Unterschiedlicher im Gameplay könnten beide aber kaum sein. Aber die Diskussion hatten wir ja schon 


FeralKid schrieb:


> Da scheint jetzt wieder eine dürreperiode anzustehen, aber genau wissen wir das erst, wenn sie endlich mal wieder eine Show veranstalten. Bin gespannt wann das passiert und welches Studio dann woran arbeitet. Ist im Moment irgendwie eine Blackbox dort. Dabei haben sie in der Vergangenheit immer sehr früh angekündigt. Scheint, als setzen sie jetzt erstmal auf Third Party Games für die nächste Zeit.


Wie kommst du eig. zu der Annahme, dass eine Dürreperiode ansteht? Sony released, seit Jahren,  min. 2-3 AAA -Spiele + kleinere Titel pro Jahr. Wieso sollte das denn auf einmal anders sein? Selbst für das nächstes Jahr hat man  Spiderman und Wolverine in Peto. Nur, weil man bisher nicht so viel angekündigt hat, heißt das nicht automatisch, dass nichts  mehr kommt. Das LoU Remake hat man auch sehr kurzfristig angekündigt. Bei Rift Apart hat es von der Ankündigung bis zum Release auch nur ein Jahr gedauert. Das Demon Souls Remake hat man 5 Monate nach Ankündigung released. Returnal kam 10 Monate nach Reveal.

Die anderen Sony-Studios werden auch nicht nur die Däumchen drehen.
Bend Studios müsste in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren wieder was bringen. Bluepoint und Media Molecule  ebenfalls.
Für 2023-2024 müssten Naughty Dog und Sucker Punch wieder was geplant haben, wenn man von den bisherigen Release-Zyklen ausgeht.
Bungie und Polyphony darf man auch nicht vergessen. Wobei die ja eh auf GaaS setzen und eher weniger Spiele releasen.

Wirklich Grund zur Sorge gibt es eig. nicht 


FeralKid schrieb:


> Bezogen darauf wie schwach und auch inhaltlich falsch die Aussage dieses Users war, jedoch genau der richtige Faktencheck.


Der Rekord ist schön und gut. Die Spiele waren ja auch super.

Nur hat deine Antwort auf seine Aussage halt nicht wirklich Sinn gemacht.
Er schreibt, dass die Spiele wegen dem Gamepass madig sind und du kommst mit Spielen an, die völlig, ohne Gamepass-Bezug, enstanden sind 


btw. Hat LoU jetzt eig. gutes Gameplay? Es ist doch ein eSports-Titel.
Ja oder nein?


----------



## FeralKid (18. November 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> lol ... hast du jetzt ernsthaft Skyrim ausgepackt?
> Ein Spiel mit dem Microsoft nichts am Hut hatte?
> Dazu ist die Aussage "etwas höher als die Sony-Reihen" falsch. Ein Skyrim hat keinen höheren Score als Uncharted 2.
> Den 96er Score hatte das Spiel auch nur auf der Xbox 360. Die PC und PS3-Version ziehen den Schnitt nochmal runter.
> ...


Richtig, uncharted 2 hatte damals auch die 96%, so wie Skyrim auf der 360. Halo combat evolved hatte damals bei Release sogar 97%. Hat das Shootergenre auf Konsolen etabliert. (Wenn wir schon dabei sind die alten Schinken auszupacken...)

Zu der Annahme der Dürreperoide komme ich, da Sony bis auf Wolverine und Spiderman 2 bisher kaum neue AAA Games angekünigt hat, wie die Liste bei MS mit Spielen wie Starfield, Avowed, Fable 4, Hellblade II, Perfect Dark, State of Decay 3, TES VI, Everwild, Forza Motosport 8, Indiana Jones, The Outer Worlds 2, Redfall, Contraband, usw schon sehr lang ist und wenn man Entwicklern auf Social Media glauben schenkt auch die arbeiten an Fallout 5, Gears 6 oder Wolfenstein III ein offenes Geheimnis sind. Da ist einfach bekannt, das unheimlich viel in der Mache ist und das sind ja längst noch nichtmal alle Studios / Projekte die sie haben... Verglichen mit dem was man aktuell bei Sony weiß, ist das ein extremes Übergewicht. Und auch sony hat immer wieder mal schwache Jahre. Bspw zu beginn der PS4 Ära, oder auch 2021 waren nicht doll. Von daher sieht es danach aus, dass jetzt erstmal wieder schwächere Jahre dort kommen. Es sei denn, sie kündigen bald mal was an.


----------



## ElvisMozart (18. November 2022)

Naja, ich habe auch geschrieben, dass in den letzten 15 Jahren kein Spiel von Microsoft erschienen ist, dass einen besseren Metascore hatte. Sykrim wurde nicht von Microsoft released und Halo 1  ist auch älter als die besagten 15 Jahre 

Deine ankekündigten Spiele kommen alle 2023 oder wie? Da sind Titel dabei, die noch nichtmal ein Release Termin haben 

Spiderman und Wolverine kommen bereits im nächsten Jahr. Da sind schonmal  zwei AAA-Titel, die für 2023 angekündigt sind. Hab dir auch anhand von paar Beispielen gezeigt, dass sich der Zeitraum von  der Ankündigung bis zum Release verkürzt hat. Heißt also nicht, dass 2023 und darüber hinaus nichts mehr kommt.

Jetzt musst auch  erstmal definieren, was für dich überhaupt ein "schwaches" Jahr ist?
Für die Zukunft sagst du ein schwaches Jahr voraus, weil anscheinend so gut wie nichts erscheint, aber argumentierst mit der PS4!? Die PS4 hatte damals kein Problem mit der Quantität, sondern mit der Qualität. 
Wann gab es bei Sony denn das letzte Mal das Problem, dass zu wenig 1st-Party-Spiele erschienen sind?
Was hat an 2021 nicht gepasst? Man hat zwei AAA-Spiele mit Scores von 86+ veröffentlicht. Dazu noch kleinere Releases und größere DLCs für bereits erschienene Spiele. Es gibt überhaupt keinen Grund, warum sich das in den nächsten paar Jahren auf einmal  ändern sollte? Gab es überhaupt mal ein Jahr in dem Sony nur auf Thirds gesetzt hat? Kann mich an keins erinnern.


----------



## FeralKid (18. November 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Naja, ich habe auch geschrieben, dass in den letzten 15 Jahren kein Spiel von Microsoft erschienen ist, dass einen besseren Metascore hatte. Sykrim wurde nicht von Microsoft released und Halo 1  ist auch älter als die besagten 15 Jahre
> 
> Deine ankekündigten Spiele kommen alle 2023 oder wie? Da sind Titel dabei, die noch nichtmal ein Release Termin haben
> 
> ...



Klar, irgendwie lässt sich das immer drehen. Und ich gönne TLOU bzw GoW auch die hohen Wertungen. Trotzdem erinnert mich das Konzept manchmal eher als für "Gameplay-Legasteniker" entwickelt, aber hey, nicht mein Genre. Dennoch gut erzählte Geschichten. 

Ich habe zudem nicht gesagt, dass die Spiele alle in 2023 erscheinen (das sind Starfield, Redfall und Forza Motosport 8, sowie AoE4 für Xbox, Diablo 4 (noch nicht direkt bei MS, ich weiß) und Minecraft Legends. Also 2023 wird auf der XBox stark, dass lässt sich schon jetzt ziemlich sicher sagen.
Aber auch darüber hinaus ist halt schon eine Menge bekannt.

Das ist bei Sony nicht der Fall und so länger sie mit Ankündigungen warten, desto größer wird die Warscheinlichkeit, das 2023 dort mau wird. Sony ist nicht gerade bekannt dafür, anzukündigen und kurze Zeit später zu releasen. Auch bei den jüngsten Spielreleases verging zwischen Ankündigung und Release immer eine ganze Weile. Ich sehe jetzt nicht, warum sich das ändern sollte.

Was ein schwaches Jahr ist, ist sicher Auslegungssache. 2022 ist bei Xbox ein schwaches Jahr würde ich sagen. 2 Releases (Pentiment 88% und Grounded 83%; Scorn (nicht XGS ich weiß...) und 2021 war bei Sony mit ihren zwei 86% Games ähnlich schwach wie dieses Jahr bei Xbox. Der Vergleich bietet sich gut an.

Größere Blockbuster die sich bei Sony in der Mache befinden sind bis auf die beiden genannten Spiele nicht bekannt. Das sieht bei MS aktuell einfach deutlich besser aus. Daher finde, kann man auch sagen, das bei Sony da demnächst mal wieder eine Ankündigungswelle kommen "muss".


----------



## LOX-TT (18. November 2022)

Die MS-IP Skyrim ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Skyrim erschien im November 2011, also fast 10 Jahre vor Microsofts Einkaufstour von Bethesda.

2. Skyrim ist keine IP, sondern der 5. Teil von The Elder Scrolls, wenn dann ist TES die IP Bruder


----------



## ElvisMozart (18. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Das ist bei Sony nicht der Fall und so länger sie mit Ankündigungen warten, desto größer wird die Warscheinlichkeit, das 2023 dort mau wird. Sony ist nicht gerade bekannt dafür, anzukündigen und kurze Zeit später zu releasen. Auch bei den jüngsten Spielreleases verging zwischen Ankündigung und Release immer eine ganze Weile. Ich sehe jetzt nicht, warum sich das ändern sollte.


Hast du meinen Kommentar überhaupt überlesen?
Die Beispiele zeigen doch ganz klar, dass sich der Zeitraum verkürzt hat. Es hat sich also schon was geändert.:


> Das LoU Remake hat man auch sehr kurzfristig angekündigt. Bei Rift Apart hat es von der Ankündigung bis zum Release auch nur ein Jahr gedauert. Das Demon Souls Remake hat man 5 Monate nach Ankündigung released. Returnal kam 10 Monate nach Reveal.







FeralKid schrieb:


> Was ein schwaches Jahr ist, ist sicher Auslegungssache. 2022 ist bei Xbox ein schwaches Jahr würde ich sagen. 2 Releases (Pentiment 88% und Grounded 83%; Scorn (nicht XGS ich weiß...) und 2021 war bei Sony mit ihren zwei 86% Games ähnlich schwach wie dieses Jahr bei Xbox. Der Vergleich bietet sich gut an.


Naja, Sony hat zwei AAA-Produktionen mit hohem Metascore(86% und 88% )released, neben kleineren Releases. Microsoft hingegegen hatte  zwei Titel, die  vom Budget her, eher Indie-Games entsprechen. Grounded war jetzt auch nicht wirklich etwas Neues (Early Access).
Aber egal, im Endeffekt stehen sich halt ...
 2x AAA-Produktionen vs 2x "Indie-Games"
... gegenüber.
Finde daher nicht, dass sich der Vergleich anbietet


----------



## FeralKid (18. November 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Die MS-IP Skyrim ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau. Die IP ist The Elder Scrolls, ist bekannt. 
Bin mal gespannt inwieweit ein Starfield in die Wertungsdimensionen von TES (damals wie gesagt 96% auf der 360) ranreichen kann.
Jedenfalls aber endlich mal wieder ein richtiges RPG von Bethesda.


----------



## FeralKid (18. November 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Hast du meinen Kommentar überhaupt überlesen?
> Die Beispiele zeigen doch ganz klar, dass sich der Zeitraum verkürzt hat. Es hat sich also schon was geändert.:
> 
> 
> ...



Lass uns Remakes bitte nicht Verwechseln mit der Erstellung von neuen IPs oder richtigen Fortsetzungen. Zuletzt wurden da Horizon Forbidden West und GoW R von Sony gelauncht und da sind zwischen Ankündigung und release auch mehrere Jahre vergangen. Das ist normal und wird sich wohl nicht so schnell ändern. Sehe ich jetzt nicht, wo sony das anders machen würde in Zukunft.

Zu dem anderen Punkt:
Im Endeffekt stehen sich jeweils zwei Titel mit ähnlichem Wertungsbereich gegenüber. Das Jahr 2021 hat Sony da offensichtlich nicht besser gestaltet, als MS das Jahr 2022. Doch jetzt machst du plötzlich die Einschränkung bei AAA.

Dann muss man aber auch annerkennen, das gerade bei AAAern ist die Liste der Games die bei MS angekündigt sind super lang ist, bei Sony eben nicht. Allerdings gibt es auch viele Gamer, die sagen, gerade AAA Games reizen sie nicht so sehr, da es ihnen häufig an Kreativität mangelt. Also mit solchen Dingen machst du nur die nächste ellenlange Diskussion auf... Also ich bleibe dabei. Grounded ist für viele Menschen ein super Spiel geworden und the Pentiment wird gerade von den Kritikern durch die Decke gelobt. Sooo schlecht war 2022 dann wohl doch nicht bei MS und sooo schlecht war 2021 wohl auch nicht bei Sony. Für beide Hersteller vielleicht dennoch ein vergleichsweise schwaches Jahr. Darauf sollte man sich doch verständigen können.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. November 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Den 96er Score hatte das Spiel auch nur auf der Xbox 360. Die PC und PS3-Version ziehen den Schnitt nochmal runter.


Was, es existiert ne Welt außerhalb der Microsoft Bubble? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeralKid (18. November 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Was, es existiert ne Welt außerhalb der Microsoft Bubble?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und ausserhalb der Sony Bubble. Glaube es oder nicht.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (18. November 2022)

Die MS IP Skyrim. So ein brüller direkt nach dem aufstehen. Da fängt der Tag gut an.


----------



## FeralKid (18. November 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Die MS IP Skyrim. So ein brüller direkt nach dem aufstehen. Da fängt der Tag gut an.


A pleasure - aber hat sich doch längst geklärt
Sonst noch Strohhalme für dich gefunden?

Jedenfalls schön das duch auch schon aus dem Bett gefallen bist.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (18. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Jedenfalls schön das duch auch schon aus dem Bett gefallen bist.


Ja, meinen letzten Urlaubstag muss ich nochmal genießen.


----------



## ElvisMozart (18. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Lass uns Remakes bitte nicht Verwechseln mit der Erstellung von neuen IPs oder richtigen Fortsetzungen. Zuletzt wurden da Horizon Forbidden West und GoW R von Sony gelauncht und da sind zwischen Ankündigung und release auch mehrere Jahre vergangen. Das ist normal und wird sich wohl nicht so schnell ändern. Sehe ich jetzt nicht, wo sony das anders machen würde ich Zukunft.


Returnal ist keine neue IP und Rift Apart keine richtige Fortsetzung? 
Forbidden West hat man ursprünglich für  Juli- Dezember 2021 angekündigt. Also  1  bis 1  1/2 Jahre nach Ankündigung. Dann kam Corona und es wurde auf Februar  2022 verschoben.  Nichtsdestotrotz liegen selbst dann keine zwei Jahre zwischen Ankündigung und Release. Ergo sind hier  z.b auch keine mehrere Jahre vergangen, sondern ein Jahr und paar Monate 

Ragnarök sollte ebenfalls ein Jahr nach der Ankündigung erscheinen. Wurde aber ebenfalls, unter anderem wegen Corona, verschoben. Knapp zwei Jahre nach Ankündigung wurde das Spiel released.
Bei allen anderen Beispielen hat es keine zwei Jahre gedauert, bis die Spiele erschienen sind. Wie man da nicht sehen kann, dass sich das mittlerweile gebessert hat, ist mir ehrlich gesagt schleierhaft 



FeralKid schrieb:


> Zu dem anderen Punkt:
> Im Endeffekt stehen sich jeweils zwei Titel mit ähnlichem Wertungsbereich gegenüber. Das Jahr 2021 hat Sony da offensichtlich nicht besser gestaltet, als MS das Jahr 2022. Doch jetzt machst du plötzlich die Einschränkung bei AAA.


Du hast den Vergleich gebracht, nicht ich. Für mich war der Vergleich von vornerein umpassend 
Nehmen wir mal an, es gäbe ein Jahr in dem bspw. ...
Sony nur Astrobot (90er Meta) und Microsoft nur Horizon 5 (92er Meta) herausgebraucht hätte.
Du kannst mir doch nicht sagen, dass das, für dich persönlich,  dann ein ähnliches Jahr wäre 



FeralKid schrieb:


> Dann muss man aber auch annerkennen, das gerade bei AAAern ist die Liste der Games die bei MS angekündigt sind super lang ist, bei Sony eben nicht. Allerdings gibt es auch viele Gamer, die sagen, gerade AAA Games reizen sie nicht so sehr, da es ihnen häufig an Kreativität mangelt. Also mit solchen Dingen machst du nur die nächste ellenlange Diskussion auf... Also ich bleibe dabei. Grounded ist für viele Menschen ein super Spiel geworden und the Pentiment wird gerade von den Kritikern durch die Decke gelobt. Sooo schlecht war 2022 dann wohl doch nicht bei MS und sooo schlecht war 2021 wohl auch nicht bei Sony. Für beide Hersteller vielleicht dennoch ein vergleichsweise schwaches Jahr. Darauf sollte man sich doch verständigen können.


Ich hab auch nie aberkannt, dass da keine AAA-Titel dabei sind  
Hab nur angemerkt, dass da der Release teils noch Jahre weg ist und sich eben nicht, zwei Sony und drölf MS-Spiele im nächsten Jahr gegenüber stehen.


----------



## Garfield1980 (18. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Halo combat evolved hatte damals bei Release sogar 97%. Hat das Shootergenre auf Konsolen etabliert. (Wenn wir schon dabei sind die alten Schinken auszupacken...)


Das hat für mich eher Goldeney und Turok auf dem N64.


----------



## FeralKid (18. November 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Returnal ist keine neue IP und Rift Apart keine richtige Fortsetzung?
> Forbidden West hat man ursprünglich für  Juli- Dezember 2021 angekündigt. Also  1  bis 1  1/2 Jahre nach Ankündigung. Dann kam Corona und es wurde auf Februar  2022 verschoben.  Nichtsdestotrotz liegen selbst dann keine zwei Jahre zwischen Ankündigung und Release. Ergo sind hier  z.b auch keine mehrere Jahre vergangen, sondern ein Jahr und paar Monate
> 
> Ragnarök sollte ebenfalls ein Jahr nach der Ankündigung erscheinen. Wurde aber ebenfalls, unter anderem wegen Corona, verschoben. Knapp zwei Jahre nach Ankündigung wurde das Spiel released.
> ...



Bei Returnal ging es tatsächlich etwas schneller zwischen Ankündigung und Release. Hat sich allerdings auch gleich gerächt, dass Spiel kam etwas unfertig auf den Markt. Wichtige Funktionen wie das Speichersystem waren noch nicht implentiert... Also ich denke wir sollten realistischweise weiter von Zeiträumen von min. 1-2 Jahren zwischen Ankündigung und Release bei Sony ausgehen. Das heißt doch, aber das es jetzt dringend zeit für Neuankündigungen bei sony ist. 

Zu dem anderen Punkt:
Genau - daher bleibe ich ja auch dabei, dass der der Vergleich 2022 bei Xbox vs 2021 bei Sony passt. Jeweils 2 Titel auf jeder seite im 80er Bereich. Beide Hersteller sind klar unter ihren Möglichkeiten geblieben. Also natürlich nur so grundsätzlich. Ich will keinem zu nahe treten, für den vielleicht gerade Pentiment, Grounded, R&C Rift Apart oder Returnal, das absolute Gaminghighlight ist. Das wäre auch total fine.

"AAA....zwei Sony und drölf MS-Spiele im nächsten Jahr gegenüber stehen."
Doch - im Moment siehts ja tatsächlich danach aus. Aber ich bin sicher das Sony bald ankündigen wird. Alles andere wäre echt strange.


Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Das hat für mich eher Goldeney und Turok auf dem N64.


Ja für dich vielleicht. Aber so richtig, mit der Open-World und den Vehikeln und so  und einem wirklich flüssigen Gameplay mit Controller Steuerung ist es eigentlich anerkannt, dass Halo da für Konsolen DER bahnberechende Titel war.


----------



## Garfield1980 (18. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Bei Returnal ging es tatsächlich etwas schneller zwischen Ankündigung und Release. Hat sich allerdings auch gleich gerächt, dass Spiel kam etwas unfertig auf den Markt. Wichtige Funktionen wie das Speichersystem waren noch nicht implentiert... Also ich denke wir sollten realistischweise weiter von Zeiträumen von min. 1-2 Jahren zwischen Ankündigung und Release bei Sony ausgehen. Das heißt doch, aber das es jetzt dringend zeit für Neuankündigungen bei sony ist.


Das Spiel wurde in einem sehr guten Zustand veröffentlicht. Von unfertig kann nicht die Rede sein. Eine Speicherfunktion war nie geplant, wurde nur integriert weil sich viele Spieler darüber beschwert haben. Was für wichtige Funktionen haben noch gefehlt?


FeralKid schrieb:


> "AAA....zwei Sony und drölf MS-Spiele im nächsten Jahr gegenüber stehen."
> Doch - im Moment siehts ja tatsächlich danach aus. Aber ich bin sicher das Sony bald ankündigen wird. Alles andere wäre echt strange.


Stand jetzt hat MS für 2023 nur 3 Spiele angekündigt (Redfall, Starfield, Forza). Ob noch mehr kommt (hoffe auf Hellblade 2), muss sich auf beiden Seiten erst zeigen.


FeralKid schrieb:


> Ja für dich vielleicht. Aber so richtig, mit der Open-World und den Vehikeln und so  und einem wirklich flüssigen Gameplay mit Controller Steuerung ist es eigentlich anerkannt, dass Halo da für Konsolen DER bahnberechende Titel war.


Controllersteuerung und Gunplay wär ich dabei. Aber eine Open World und Vehikel braucht es nicht unbedingt in einem Ego Shooter, zumal die Vehikel nicht mal aus der Ego Ansicht waren. War das damals schon eine richtige Open World und nicht nur große Hub Welten? Ist zu lange her das ich es gespielt habe.


----------



## FeralKid (18. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Das Spiel wurde in einem sehr guten Zustand veröffentlicht. Von unfertig kann nicht die Rede sein. Eine Speicherfunktion war nie geplant, wurde nur integriert weil sich viele Spieler darüber beschwert haben. Was für wichtige Funktionen haben noch gefehlt?
> 
> Stand jetzt hat MS für 2023 nur 3 Spiele angekündigt (Redfall, Starfield, Forza). Ob noch mehr kommt (hoffe auf Hellblade 2), muss sich auf beiden Seiten erst zeigen.
> 
> Controllersteuerung und Gunplay wär ich dabei. Aber eine Open World und Vehikel braucht es nicht unbedingt in einem Ego Shooter, zumal die Vehikel nicht mal aus der Ego Ansicht waren. War das damals schon eine richtige Open World und nicht nur große Hub Welten? Ist zu lange her das ich es gespielt habe.



Returnal hatte schon so sein größeren Probleme bei release, schreibt selbst die PS Fan seite Play3:








						Returnal: Crash-Probleme und andere bekannte Fehler werden untersucht
					

Returnal", das seit dieser Woche viele Spieler begeistern kann, zählt zu den ersten großen New-Gen-Spielen der PS5. Doch die Begeisterung kann nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen, dass der Titel aus dem…




					www.play3.de
				




Die Speicherfunktion gehörte eigentlich auch von Anfang an dazu. Schon etwas seltsam, wie sich die Entwickler damals versuchten das "schön" zu reden. Aber selbst wenn, wirklich JEDER wollte diese Funktion. Das wirkte schon unfertig, konnte dann aber schnell nachgereicht werden. Hätte ab release rein gehört.

"Stand jetzt hat MS für 2023 nur 3 Spiele angekündigt (Redfall, Starfield, Forza). Ob noch mehr kommt (hoffe auf Hellblade 2), muss sich auf beiden Seiten erst zeigen."
Ist auch falsch. Bitte Minecraft Legends nicht unterschlagen.

Bei Halo kann ich mich jetzt auch nur wiederholen. Gibt unzählige Berichte, Videos etc in der Presse, wo klar wird, dass es Halo war, das Shooter auf Konsolen etabliert hat. So stehts wohl in den "Geschichtsbüchern" des Gaming geschrieben. Wenn du es anders wahr nimmst. Auch fine.


----------



## Garfield1980 (18. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Returnal hatte schon so sein größeren Probleme bei release, schreibt selbst die PS Fan seite Play3:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es ging doch um wichtige Funktionen die fehlen, nicht um Bugs. Ich habs ohne Speicherfunktion durchgespielt und diese nicht vermisst. Hab halt keinen Run gestartet wenn ich wusste, dass ich ihn nicht beenden kann. Es ging auch nur um eine Speicherfunktion beim beenden des Spiels. 

Das ein Spiel kleinere Bugs hat ist mittlerweile leider Standard. Du wirst kein Spiel in den letzten Jahren finden, bei dem das nicht der Fall ist. Davon sind auch nicht immer alle betroffen. Ich hatte zum Beispiel zu Release überhaupt keine Crashes und Probleme. 

Minecraft Legends hab ich vergessen. Ist aber auch ein Spiel das ich nicht auf dem Schirm habe


----------



## FeralKid (18. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Es ging doch um wichtige Funktionen die fehlen, nicht um Bugs. Ich habs ohne Speicherfunktion durchgespielt und diese nicht vermisst. Hab halt keinen Run gestartet wenn ich wusste, dass ich ihn nicht beenden kann. Es ging auch nur um eine Speicherfunktion beim beenden des Spiels.
> 
> Das ein Spiel kleinere Bugs hat ist mittlerweile leider Standard. Du wirst kein Spiel in den letzten Jahren finden, bei dem das nicht der Fall ist. Davon sind auch nicht immer alle betroffen. Ich hatte zum Beispiel zu Release überhaupt keine Crashes und Probleme.
> 
> Minecraft Legends hab ich vergessen. Ist aber auch ein Spiel das ich nicht auf dem Schirm habe



"Es ging doch um wichtige Funktionen die fehlen, nicht um Bugs"

*kopfschüttel* 
Die Aussage war, dass das Spiel unfertig auf den Markt kam. Play3 bestätigt das. Fakt

Genau. Minecraft Legends gehört auch für 2023 dazu. Nicht schlimm, wenn du was "vergisst". Ehrlichkeit währt am längsten. Dein learning.


----------



## Garfield1980 (18. November 2022)

Also halten wir fest, es hat nur eine wichtige Funktion gefehlt


----------



## ElvisMozart (18. November 2022)

Ohh ... dann tut es mir aber echt Leid, dass es für dich die letzten Jahre so gut wie keine Highlights gab.
In der ganzen Xbox One-Ära gab es für dich dann ja nur  Horizon, Ori, Psychonauts 2 und den Flugsimulator
Gears 4+5, Halo I, AoE4, State, Forza 7 und Co. hatten lagen alle wertungsmäßig  unter einem Rift Apart.
Nochmal... mein Beileid. Muss ne echt schwere Zeit gewesen sein 



FeralKid schrieb:


> Bei Returnal ging es tatsächlich etwas schneller zwischen Ankündigung und Release. Hat sich allerdings auch gleich gerächt, dass Spiel kam etwas unfertig auf den Markt. Wichtige Funktionen wie das Speichersystem waren noch nicht implentiert... Also ich denke wir sollten realistischweise weiter von Zeiträumen von min. 1-2 Jahren zwischen Ankündigung und Release bei Sony  ausgehen. Das heißt doch, aber das es jetzt dringend zeit für Neuankündigungen bei sony ist.


Man hat doch schon zwei AAA für das nächste Jahr angekündigt
Von Bend Studio müsste auch was für 2023 kommen.
Für 2024 hat man noch Zeit für die Ankündigung.
Dir ist aber schon bekannt, dass Sony in der Regel nur 2-4 AAA-Spiele/Jahr veröffentlicht, oder? Wo ist  also 2023 der große Unterschied zu früher? 

Naja, dein "*min* 1-2 Jahre" sollte eher "*MAX* 1-2 Jahre" lauten 
Siehe meine Beispiele. Da hat man auf den Release teils nur paar Monate warten müssen.
Horizon und GoW wären , ohne Corona, innerhalb der 1-2 Jahre erschienen.
@Ankündigung/Release
Nimm doch einfach mal Horizon 1 und Horizon 2 als Beispiel.
Bei Horizon 1 war der ursprüngliche Release 2 Jahre nach der Ankündigung geplant.
Bei Horizon 2 hat sich das ganze auf 1 Jahr halbiert.
GoW war für 2018 angepeilt, angekündigt wurde es 2016. Auch hier zwei Jahre vorher.
Bei Ragnarök war der Release ebenfalls 1 Jahr, nach Ankündigung, geplant. Auch hier hat sich der Zeitraum halbiert.
Wie kann man hier immer noch keinen Unterschied zu früher erkennen?



FeralKid schrieb:


> "AAA....zwei Sony und drölf MS-Spiele im nächsten Jahr gegenüber stehen."
> Doch - im Moment siehts ja tatsächlich danach aus.


Hä? Das sind Titel dabei, die noch nicht mal ein konretes Datum haben.
Das neue Elder Scrolls kommt sicherlich nicht 2023.


----------



## ElvisMozart (18. November 2022)

@bugs
Was  haben denn die Bugs mit dem Thema  zu tun? 
Worauf wolltest du überhaupt hinaus? Wolltest du damit mein Argument widerlegen und den kürzeren Ankündigungszeitraum erklären? Selbst wenn man das Spiel erst paar Monate früher angekündigt hat, ändert das doch nichts an der Tatsache, dass das Spiel bereits seit min. 3 Jahren in Entwicklung war  

Eine längere Entwicklungszeit führt auch nicht dazu, dass man keine Bugs mehr hat.
Dazu müsste man sich einfach nur Halo Infinite anschauen. Das ist das perfekte Beispiel


----------



## FeralKid (18. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Also halten wir fest, es hat nur eine wichtige Funktion gefehlt


Halten wir fest: Die Realität trifft dich immer wieder hart... 

Fakt ist:
Returnal wurde unfertig auf den Markt geworfen. Normalerweise nimmt sich sony aber auch mehr Zeit. Also wenn sie heute was ankündigen, dann sollte es in 2-3 Jahren auch verfügbar sein.


----------



## Garfield1980 (18. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Halten wir fest: Die Realität trifft dich immer wieder hart...


Fakt ist, du konntest mir keine weitere wichtige Funktion nennen die fehlt


----------



## FeralKid (18. November 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Ohh ... dann tut es mir aber echt Leid, dass es für dich die letzten Jahre so gut wie keine Highlights gab.
> In der ganzen Xbox One-Ära gab es für dich dann ja nur  Horizon, Ori, Psychonauts 2 und den Flugsimulator
> Gears 4+5, Halo I, AoE4, State, Forza 7 und Co. hatten lagen alle wertungsmäßig  unter einem Rift Apart.
> Nochmal... mein Beileid. Muss ne echt schwere Zeit gewesen sein
> ...


Du meinst so wie Spiderman, R&C Rift Apart, Horizon Forbidden West, Returnal, LoU Remake, Ghost und Tsushima usw alle unter diesem Wertugsmaßstab geblieben sind? War das dann auch so eine schwere Zeit für dich? Und was sagt uns das jetzt - kann sony es denn nicht besser machen? Bei GoW und LOU2 hats doch irgendwie geklappt... 

"Man hat doch schon zwei AAA für das nächste Jahr angekündigt"
Ja, super wenig halt.

"Naja, dein "*min* 1-2 Jahre" sollte eher "*MAX* 1-2 Jahre" lauten "
Nö. Min ist schon richtig. Sonst kommen die Spiele nur wieder unfertig (Returnal)

"Das sind Titel dabei, die noch nicht mal ein konretes Datum haben.
Das neue Elder Scrolls kommt sicherlich nicht 2023."

Ja, klar, aber sie sind da und wecken hohe Begehrlichkeiten. Sony macht es sonst auch so, nur haben sie bislang nur Wolverine angekündigt, wo keiner weiß wann es kommt und das ist einfach viel zu wenig. Das kann nicht der Anspruch sein, so wird man gegen ein dermaßen erstarktes Microsoft mittelfristig ins straucheln geraten. Das auch sony das passiert, haben sie ja zu PS3 Zeiten bewiesen. Sie müssen schon auch Gas geben, sonst wird das auf Dauer nix.


Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, du konntest mir keine weitere wichtige Funktion nennen die fehlt


Doch die Speicherfunktion.
Fakt ist jedoch auch - es ging darum, dass das Spiel unfertig veröffentlicht wurde. Was es auch wurde.
Quelle ist da, thema geklärt.


----------



## Garfield1980 (18. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Doch die Speicherfunktion.
> Fakt ist jedoch auch - es ging darum, dass das Spiel unfertig veröffentlicht wurde. Was es auch wurde.
> Quelle ist da, thema geklärt.


Die hatten wir doch bereits. Du hast aber von Funktionen gesprochen, also Mehrzahl, konntest mir aber nur die Speicherfunktion nennen. Bugs sind keine Funktionen. 

Wenn man nach deiner Quelle geht, existieren zu Release keine fertigen Spiele mehr, da kein Spiel ohne Bugs erscheint.


----------



## FeralKid (18. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Die hatten wir doch bereits. Du hast aber von Funktionen gesprochen, also Mehrzahl, konntest mir aber nur die Speicherfunktion nennen.
> 
> Wenn man nach deiner Quelle geht, existieren zu Release keine fertigen Spiele mehr, da kein Spiel ohne Bugs erscheint.



Achso die Mehrzahl...  hihi. Hach mien jung...

Wie konnte ich nur eine Mehrzahl verwenden wo doch gar keine ist - bei einem Spiel, das erwiesenermaßen so unfertig auf den Markt geworfen wurde, wie es bei Returnal nunmal der Fall gewesen ist.


----------



## Garfield1980 (18. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Achso die Mehrzahl...  hihi. Hach mien jung...
> 
> Wie konnte ich nur eine Mehrzahl verwenden wo doch gar keine ist - bei einem Spiel, das erwiesenermaßen so unfertig auf den Markt geworfen wurde, wie es bei Returnal nunmal der Fall gewesen ist.


Muss echt schlimm für dich sein, dass nur noch so unfertige Spiele existieren


----------



## FeralKid (18. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Muss echt schlimm für dich sein, dass nur noch so unfertige Spiele existieren



Kein Spiel ist perfekt, aber Returnal hatte dann wohl doch deutlich größere Probleme beim Launch.
Siehe Quelle.


----------



## ElvisMozart (18. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Du meinst so wie Spiderman, R&C Rift Apart, Horizon Forbidden West, Returnal, LoU Remake, Ghost und Tsushima usw alle unter diesem Wertugsmaßstab geblieben sind? War das dann auch so eine schwere Zeit für dich? Und was sagt uns das jetzt - kann sony es denn nicht besser machen? Bei GoW und LOU2 hats doch irgendwie geklappt...


Naja, ich bin nicht derjenige, der alles <90% nicht als Highlight ansieht, sondern du 
Also, was willst du mir mit dieser Antwort sagen?  Alles über 85% ist qualitativ gesehen ein Topspiel. Also nein, für mich war das keine schwere, sondern einer schöne Zeit 



FeralKid schrieb:


> "Man hat doch schon zwei AAA für das nächste Jahr angekündigt"
> Ja, super wenig halt.


Naja, Microsoft hat doch mit Starfield, Forza und "Redfall" doch selbst nur 3 AAA für 2023 angekündigt? Warum kritisierst das nicht ebenfalls 



FeralKid schrieb:


> "Naja, dein "*min* 1-2 Jahre" sollte eher "*MAX* 1-2 Jahre" lauten "
> Nö. Min ist schon richtig. Sonst kommen die Spiele nur wieder unfertig (Returnal)


Hier musst mir mal deinen Gedankengang erläutern. Der ist ja sehr speziell  
Was hat das Datum der Ankündigung mit dem Auslieferungszustandes des Spiels zu tun?
Was genau ändert das an der min. 3 jährigen Entwicklungszeit des Spiels? Du versuchst einfach nur krampfhaft das Argument durchzudrücken, weil dir Returnal nicht in den Kram passt. Wie Garfield schon sagte, ist das Argument "unfertig" einfach falsch. Das Speicherfeature war nie geplant und wurde nur nachträglich hinzugefügt, weil sich das die Spieler gewünscht haben.  Du wirst auch in keinem einzigen Review lesen, dass das Spiel unfertig gewesen ist. Sonst hätte es kaum ne Meta von 86% bekommen. Einfach mal akzeptieren, wenn man mal kein gutes Gegenargument parat hat, sonst wird's peinlich  



FeralKid schrieb:


> "Das sind Titel dabei, die noch nicht mal ein konretes Datum haben.
> Das neue Elder Scrolls kommt sicherlich nicht 2023."
> 
> Ja, klar, aber sie sind da und wecken hohe Begehrlichkeiten. Sony macht es sonst auch so, nur haben sie bislang nur Wolverine angekündigt, wo keiner weiß wann es kommt und das ist einfach viel zu wenig. Das kann nicht der Anspruch sein, so wird man gegen ein dermaßen erstarktes Microsoft mittelfristig ins straucheln geraten. Das auch sony das passiert, haben sie ja zu PS3 Zeiten bewiesen. Sie müssen schon auch Gas geben, sonst wird das auf Dauer nix.


Und was hat das jetzt mit meiner ursprünglichen Aussage zu tun? Ich schrieb, dass  NÄCHSTES JAHR, also 2023, eben nicht zwei Sony-Titel, drölf Microsoft-Titeln gegenüber stehen und du kommst daher und sagst: "Doch, ist so". Ich widerlege das mit dem Elder Scrolls-Beispiel und du kommst auf einmal mit "das weckt aber hohe Begehrlichkeiten". Hää? Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? 
Übrigens hat man Sony früher kritisiert, weil man Spiele zu früh angekündigt hat. Jetzt kündigt man die Spiele etwas kurzfristiger an und es passt einigen wieder nicht


----------



## FeralKid (18. November 2022)

@Elvis.

nächstes mal gerne wieder. Lässt sich alles sicher leicht klären. Jetzt muss ich erstmal los.

Ich sehe aber schon, dass es fast auschließlich Mistverständnisse sind und du da mit ein paar Dingen durcheinander gekommen bist. Halb so wild. Das sony nun allerdings später ankündigt und früher releast, als sie es sonst getan haben, wissen wir nicht. Das ist nur eine These deinerseits, du schreibst es so als wäre es sicher.

Ich glaube du irrst dich. Aber gut, dass können wir dann noch sehen.

Bis dahin!


----------



## Garfield1980 (18. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Kein Spiel ist perfekt, aber Returnal hatte dann wohl doch deutlich größere Probleme beim Launch.
> Siehe Quelle.


Dann frage ich mich wie die ganzen guten Wertungen und ein Metascore von 86% zustande kommt. 
Für mich war es ein perfektes und fertiges Spiel zum Launch. Hatte keines der genannten Probleme.


----------



## FeralKid (18. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich wie die ganzen guten Wertungen und ein Metascore von 86% zustande kommt.
> Für mich war es ein perfektes und fertiges Spiel zum Launch. Hatte keines der genannten Probleme.


Das steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Fragen kann man sich so einiges.
Darum gings aber ja nicht.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Halten wir fest: Die Realität trifft dich immer wieder hart...
> 
> Fakt ist:
> Returnal wurde unfertig auf den Markt geworfen. Normalerweise nimmt sich sony aber auch mehr Zeit. Also wenn sie heute was ankündigen, dann sollte es in 2-3 Jahren auch verfügbar sein.


Halo: Infinite ist bis heute nicht richtig fertig (Stichwort: Koop)

Aber natürlich in zweierlei Maß messen ...


----------



## FeralKid (18. November 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Halo: Infinite ist bis heute nicht richtig fertig (Stichwort: Koop)
> 
> Aber natürlich in zweierlei Maß messen ...


Doch der läuft seit dem Winterupdate. Kommt gut an. 
Den Splitscreen hat man hingegen verworfen. Es ist aber ja auch was anderes. Das Spiel kam ohne schwerwiegende Bugs auf den Markt, nicht wie bei Returnal. Aber natürlich kommt kein Spiel in perfektem Zustand raus. Sowas gibt es nicht.

Aber es ist sehr selten geworden, dass ein Spiel mit Singleplayerkampagne & Multiplayer in einem Paket veröffentlicht wird, wie bei Halo Infinite, dass stimmt.
CoD MWII ist noch so ein Fall, wo das passiert ist. Allerdings auch nicht ganz fertig, aber in dem Fall war es wohl ebenso die richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (18. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Doch der läuft seit dem Winterupdate. Kommt gut an.
> Den Splitscreen hat man hingegen verworfen. Es ist aber ja auch was anderes. Das Spiel kam ohne schwerwiegende Bugs auf den Markt, nicht wie bei Returnal. Aber natürlich kommt kein Spiel in perfektem Zustand raus. Sowas gibt es nicht.
> 
> Aber es ist sehr selten geworden, dass ein Spiel mit Singleplayerkampagne & Multiplayer in einem Paket veröffentlicht wird, wie bei Halo Infinite, dass stimmt.
> CoD MWII ist noch so ein Fall, wo das passiert ist. Allerdings auch nicht ganz fertig, aber in dem Fall war es wohl ebenso die richtige Entscheidung.


Aber kam den Halo Infinite zum Release "FERTIG" auf den Markt? Nein kam es nicht. Features die versprochen wurden fehlten zu Release, der Splitscreen Coop wurde doch so hochheilig versprochen nachdem 343 es bei den Fans mit Halo 5 so verkackt hatten mit dem Splitscreen, danach haben die noch großspurig Besserung gelobt und das sowas beim nächsten Halo nicht passieren wird, und was wurde daraus weiß denke ich jeder hier. Die MCC war zu Release auch ein "Bugfest",  Matchmaking hat nicht funktioniert usw. die mussten  an dem Ding erst Monate herumpatchen. 
Wird sowieso Zeit dein Geschwurbel auf die Ignorliste zu setzte, wo du im anderen Thread Skyrim gebracht hast, das kann man doch nicht mehr Ernst nehmen.   
So einen wie dich hab ich in diesem Forum seit fast 20 Jahren in dem ich hier angemeldet bin nicht gesehen. 
P.S. Ich habe von MS alle Konsolen daheim von der Original Xbox, zwei 360er, One S, (One X verkauft) und die Series X, da brauch ich von dir hier mich nicht blöd anmachen zu lassen das ich nur auf der Seite von Sony bin.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. November 2022)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> P.S. Ich habe von MS alle Konsolen daheim von der Original Xbox, zwei 360er, One S, (One X verkauft) und die Series X, da brauch ich von dir hier mich nicht blöd anmachen zu lassen das ich nur auf der Seite von Sony bin.


Dito



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeralKid (18. November 2022)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Aber kam den Halo Infinite zum Release "FERTIG" auf den Markt? Nein kam es nicht. Features die versprochen wurden fehlten zu Release, der Splitscreen Coop wurde doch so hochheilig versprochen nachdem 343 es bei den Fans mit Halo 5 so verkackt hatten mit dem Splitscreen, danach haben die noch großspurig Besserung gelobt und das sowas beim nächsten Halo nicht passieren wird, und was wurde daraus weiß denke ich jeder hier. Die MCC war zu Release auch ein "Bugfest",  Matchmaking hat nicht funktioniert usw. die mussten  an dem Ding erst Monate herumpatchen.
> Wird sowieso Zeit dein Geschwurbel auf die Ignorliste zu setzte, wo du im anderen Thread Skyrim gebracht hast, das kann man doch nicht mehr Ernst nehmen.
> So einen wie dich hab ich in diesem Forum seit fast 20 Jahren in dem ich hier angemeldet bin nicht gesehen.
> P.S. Ich habe von MS alle Konsolen daheim von der Original Xbox, zwei 360er, One S, (One X verkauft) und die Series X, da brauch ich von dir hier mich nicht blöd anmachen zu lassen das ich nur auf der Seite von Sony bin.



Das gleiche hier.
PC ist meine Leadplattform, aber ansonsten von der Xbox 360, über die One(X) bis zur Series X und von der PS2  bis zur PS4 auch jede Playstation gehabt ausser die erste, da das noch meine PC Only Zeit war. Also lasse ich mich von dir genauso wenig blöd anmachen, dass ich nur auf der Seite von MS bin. Ich habe aber auch nie behauptet, dass ich dich ernst nehme.

Und ich habe nie gesagt, das Halo Infinite "fertig" auf den Markt kam. Das kommt heute kaum noch ein Spiel und schon garnicht ein Titel, der auf eine lange Spieldauer ausgelegt ist. Allerdings ist der Vergleich mit Returnal, das bei Release lt. Play3 von Bugs und Abstürzen geplagt war fehl am Platz. Halo Infinite kam sehr stabil auf dem Markt und an stelle sich zu beklagen, das Funktionen fehlten, muss man eher anerkennen, das Halo Infinite zu den ganz wenigen Spielen heutztage gehört, bei dem MP und Kampagne gemeinsam released werden (anders als es bspw bei TLOU2 gemacht wurde). Daher weiß ich nicht, wie man jetzt auf den absurden Vergleich mit dem genannten Beispiel Returnal kommt, aber ja, bei Halo Infinite fehlten Anfangs Funktionen wie der Koop, der nun nachgereicht wurde. Dafür gibt es aber mittlerweile auch sehr gute Funktionen, wie z.B the Forge (eine Levelschmiede die ausgezeichnet funktioniert), die so granicht angekündigt waren, was ja auch ziemlich nice ist. 


LOX-TT schrieb:


> Dito
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Musst mal aufräumen in der Bude. 
Das du sogar den SNES noch hast. Meins habe ich irgendwann meinem Cousin geschenkt. Genauso wie zuvor den NES schon. Der hats dann verkauft. Undankbar, wenn ich heute daran so zurück denke....


----------



## Garfield1980 (18. November 2022)

The Forge sollte eigentlich bereits zum Launch dabei sein.


----------



## golani79 (18. November 2022)

Don't feed the troll


----------



## FeralKid (21. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> The Forge sollte eigentlich bereits zum Launch dabei sein.



Mag sein. Dennoch ein sehr volles Paket, dass es zum Launch gab. Kampagne und MP ein einem ist heutzutage keine selbstverständlichkeit.
Und das game kam sehr polished raus, gut das man sich die extra Zeit genommen hatte. Der vergleich mit Returnal, das gerade auf der PS5 von Abstürzen geplagt war, erschließt sich nach wie vor nicht.


----------



## Garfield1980 (21. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Mag sein. Dennoch ein sehr volles Paket, dass es zum Launch gab. Kampagne und MP ein einem ist heutzutage keine selbstverständlichkeit.
> Und das game kam sehr polished raus, gut das man sich die extra Zeit genommen hatte. Der vergleich mit Returnal, das gerade auf der PS5 von Abstürzen geplagt war, erschließt sich nach wie vor nicht.


Halo Infinite: Kritischer Bug macht Spielstände unbrauchbar








						Halo Infinite: Kritischer Bug macht Spielstände unbrauchbar - Video & Details
					

In den vergangenen Jahren dürfte man sich traurigerweise daran gewöhnt haben, dass frisch veröffentlichte Spiele mittlerweile selten in einer fehlerfreien Fassung veröffentlicht werden und stattdessen…




					www.play3.de
				




Halo Infinite stürzt auf dem PC immer wieder ab 








						Halo Infinite stürzt auf dem PC immer wieder ab: Gelöst von den 10 Ideen der Spezialisten
					

Ihr Halo Infinite stürzt während des Spiels ständig ab? Keine Panik, hier in diesem Artikel haben wir Ihnen insgesamt zehn Lösungen bereitgestellt, die Ihnen helfen können, dieses Problem zu beheben und ein besseres Spielerlebnis zu erzielen. Auch wenn Sie ein neuer Anfänger sind, können Sie...




					www.easeus.de
				




Halo Infinite hat noch technische Probleme, die es zu lösen gilt








						Halo Infinite hat noch technische Probleme, die es zu lösen gilt
					

Halo trifft auf eine offene Welt, aber was ist mit der Technik? Wir schauen uns die technische Seite des Shooters einmal näher an!




					www.eurogamer.de
				




Halo Infinite: Bekannte Probleme in der Kampagne








						Halo Infinite: Bekannte Probleme in der Kampagne
					

343 Industries hat die bisher bekannten Probleme in der Kampagne von Halo Infinite veröffentlicht und arbeitet bereits an einem Update.




					www.xboxdynasty.de


----------



## FeralKid (21. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Halo Infinite: Kritischer Bug macht Spielstände unbrauchbar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also eine PS Fan site wie Play 3 würde ich als Quelle traue ich in diesem Fall nicht. Sind auch seltsamerweise die einzigen, die von wirklich relevanten Problemen berichten. Aber sollten sie zutreffen, kann ich mich dir nur Anschließen: Ich hatte keinerlei Probleme mit dem Titel ab Launch. Das Dinge nachgereicht wurden, steht hingegen ausser Frage. Bei einem so umfangreichen Paket allerings auch ok, hätte nur gern etwas schneller gehen können. Mit dem Winterupdate ist nun alles da. Jetzt darf als nächstes gerne der Kampagnen DLC kommen.


----------



## ElvisMozart (21. November 2022)

Wenn juckt denn das Winterupdate? In der Diskussion ging es doch gerade darum, dass angekündige Features eben nicht zum Release kamen, sondern erst nachgeliefert wurden.

Bei Returnal hat man nachträglich Features gebracht, weil die Spieler sich das gewünscht haben. Da war das ursprünglich doch gar nicht geplant. Wie kann man das hier kritisieren, aber bei einem Halo nicht?

Du misst ja eh mit zweierlei Maß. Das erklärt das dann ja


----------



## FeralKid (21. November 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Wenn juckt denn das Winterupdate? In der Diskussion ging es doch gerade darum, dass angekündige Features eben nicht zum Release kamen, sondern erst nachgeliefert wurden.
> 
> Bei Returnal hat man nachträglich Features gebracht, weil die Spieler sich das gewünscht haben. Da war das ursprünglich doch gar nicht geplant. Wie kann man das hier kritisieren, aber bei einem Halo nicht?
> 
> Du misst ja eh mit zweierlei Maß. Das erklärt das dann ja


Mit dem unpassenden nicht angefangen. 
Mir ging es nie um fehlende Features in Spielen, sondern eher um Major-Bugs.


----------



## Garfield1980 (21. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Also eine PS Fan site wie Play 3 würde ich als Quelle traue ich in diesem Fall nicht. Sind auch seltsamerweise die einzigen, die von wirklich relevanten Problemen berichten. Aber sollten sie zutreffen, kann ich mich dir nur Anschließen: Ich hatte keinerlei Probleme mit dem Titel ab Launch. Das Dinge nachgereicht wurden, steht hingegen ausser Frage. Bei einem so umfangreichen Paket allerings auch ok, hätte nur gern etwas schneller gehen können. Mit dem Winterupdate ist nun alles da. Jetzt darf als nächstes gerne der Kampagnen DLC kommen.


Du hast doch auch play3 als Quelle genannt   Außerdem war das nur 1 von 4 von mir genannten Quellen. Eine der anderen Seiten berichtet von Abstürzen, was laut dir relevante Probleme sind, wenn du bei Returnal so darauf pochst.

Zitat: "Der Absturz von Halo Infinite auf einem PC ist ein frustrierendes und unerwartetes Problem, *mit dem viele Menschen konfrontiert sind*. Gelegentlich stürzt Halo Infinite zu Beginn des Spiels oder zwischen den Spielen aus dem Nichts ab."








						Halo Infinite stürzt auf dem PC immer wieder ab: Gelöst von den 10 Ideen der Spezialisten
					

Ihr Halo Infinite stürzt während des Spiels ständig ab? Keine Panik, hier in diesem Artikel haben wir Ihnen insgesamt zehn Lösungen bereitgestellt, die Ihnen helfen können, dieses Problem zu beheben und ein besseres Spielerlebnis zu erzielen. Auch wenn Sie ein neuer Anfänger sind, können Sie...




					www.easeus.de


----------



## FeralKid (21. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Du hast doch auch play3 als Quelle genannt   Außerdem war das nur 1 von 4 von mir genannten Quellen. Eine der anderen Seiten berichtet von Abstürzen, was laut dir relevante Probleme sind, wenn du bei Returnal so darauf pochst.
> 
> Zitat: "Der Absturz von Halo Infinite auf einem PC ist ein frustrierendes und unerwartetes Problem, *mit dem viele Menschen konfrontiert sind*. Gelegentlich stürzt Halo Infinite zu Beginn des Spiels oder zwischen den Spielen aus dem Nichts ab."
> 
> ...


Ja genau. Nochmal Play3: ist eine PS Fan site, so wie bspw Xbox Dynasty das für Xbox ist.

Wenn die schreiben, dass Returnal von Abstürzen geplagt ist, dann wirds wohl stimmen. Die haben keinen Grund das Spiel schlechter zu machen als es ist. Bei Halo, einem Blockbuster der Konkurrenz hingegen haben sie einen Grund dagegen zu schießen. Die sind halt nicht unparteiisch. Aber sei es drum, wenn Halo Infinite zum Launch am PC ebenfalls mit Abstürzen zo kämpfen hatte, ist das ebenfalls nicht gut. Ich kann das nicht abschließend beantworten, da ich es auf der XSX gespielt habe und diese Probleme dort nicht aufgetreten sind.


----------



## ElvisMozart (21. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Mit dem unpassenden nicht angefangen.
> Mir ging es nie um fehlende Features in Spielen, sondern eher um Major-Bugs.


Und welche Major-Bugs hat Returnal gehabt? 
Du tust so, als ob das Spiel alle 5 Minuten abstürzen würde, tut es aber nicht 

Hab das Spiel  damals übrigens zum Release, ganz ohne Absturz, durchgespielt. 
So ein Bugfestival wie du es hier darstellst, war es halt einfach nicht, aber gut, wir wissen ja alle, warum die hier auf Returnal rumhakst


----------



## FeralKid (21. November 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Und welche Major-Bugs hat Returnal gehabt?
> Du tust so, als ob das Spiel alle 5 Minuten abstürzen würde, tut es aber nicht
> 
> Hab das Spiel  damals übrigens zum Release, ganz ohne Absturz, durchgespielt.
> So ein Bugfestival wie du es hier darstellst, war es halt einfach nicht, aber gut, wir wissen ja alle, warum die hier auf Returnal rumhakst


Tue ich so, oder ist nur das was du verstehst bzw verstehen willst?  Ich habe jedenfalls nirgends geschrieben, dass es alle 5 min abstürzt. Aber eine Quelle genannt, die bei dem Problem von Abstürzen zum release auf der PS5 berichtet und es gibt eine Menge Quellen die genau das berichtet haben. Vielleicht irren die sich ja auch einfach nur alle, und nur du, der das Spiel ohne Bugs durchzocken konntest hast recht... Wäre das vielleicht möglich...? *Ironie off*  (ich schreibs besser dazu.)

Das bsp Returnal kam übrigens nur deswegen auf, weil hier jemand behauptet hat, dass sony in Zukunft ("wahrscheinlich") weniger Zeit zwischen Ankündigung und Release von spielen vergehen lassen wird und hat dann Returnal als Beispiel genannt. Und ich dachte mir so, na hoffentlich nicht...


----------



## Garfield1980 (21. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Das bsp Returnal kam übrigens nur deswegen auf, weil hier jemand behauptet hat, dass sony in Zukunft ("wahrscheinlich") weniger Zeit zwischen Ankündigung und Release von spielen vergehen lassen wird und hat dann Returnal als Beispiel genannt. Und ich dachte mir so, na hoffentlich nicht...


Was hat die Qualität eines Spiels damit zu tun, dass man Spiele nicht mehr so früh ankündigen will, sondern die Abstände zwischen Ankündigung und Release kürzer ausfallen? Die Entwicklungszeit ist doch diesselbe, egal wann ein Spiel angekündigt wird.


----------



## ElvisMozart (21. November 2022)

Japp, nur ich hab es, ohne Bugs, durchgespielt, so wird es wohl sein 
Liest du dir deine Quellen überhaupt mal selbst durch oder wie kommst du zu solchen Aussagen? Weil "*einige*" Spieler davon betroffen sind, schließt du drauf, dass das ein größeres Problem sei? Wenn das so wäre, dann wären die Reviews damals voll damit gewesen. Waren sie aber nicht. Einfach mal nochmal durchgelesen 

Probleme mit Bugs hat so gut wie jedes Spiel und so schlimm wie du es versuchst hier darzustellen, war es nicht ansatzweise. Bei Returnal war halt einfach nur bitter, weil man quasi von vorn beginnen musste 

Returnal kam nur deswegen auf, weil das gegen deine Aussage spricht und du es nicht als Argument gelten lassen willst. Deshalb diskutieren wir hier mal wieder im Kreis. Aber mach ruhig weiter, wenn's dir Spaß macht 

Und zum Rest. Siehe Garfields Kommentar.
Das hast immer noch nicht beantwortet, was das Ankündigungsdatum mit der tatsächlichen Entwicklungszeit zu tun hat? Aber da machst du ja eh regelmäßig. Wenn du du keine Antwort drauf hast, wird's einfach ignoriert oder das Thema gewechselt. Du hast es wieder geschafft, die Diskussionsgrundlage zu ändern. Großes Lob an dich.


----------



## FeralKid (21. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Was hat die Qualität eines Spiels damit zu tun, dass man Spiele nicht mehr so früh ankündigen will, sondern die Abstände zwischen Ankündigung und Release kürzer ausfallen? Die Entwicklungszeit ist doch diesselbe, egal wann ein Spiel angekündigt wird.



Wenn's so kommt wäre das gut. Man darf gespannt sein.

Immerhin sind wir uns hier alle einig, dass sony bald mal was ankündigen müssen wird. Es wird echt Zeit.


----------

